# PC stürzt immer ab



## Thorkaz (3. Mai 2016)

*PC stürzt immer ab*

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich habe ein großes Problem und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Bitte entschuldigt wenn ich das Thema falsch katigorisiert habe.

Ich habe mir im Dezember 2015 einen neuen Rechner selbst zusammen gebaut.
Hier die Eckdaten:
CPU: I5 6600k
GPU: R9 390 Nitro von Sapphire
Mainbord: ASUS ROG Maximus Ranger VIII
Ram: 2x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V
Gehäuse: bequiet silentbase 800
DVD Laufwerk: LG
SSD: Crucial MX200 250GB (für Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Macho X2 Tower Kühler
Netzteil: bequiet Straight power 10-CM 600Watt
HDD: Seagate ST3000DM001 (für Spiele, Musik und datenmüll)
Betriebssystem Windows 7 64 BIT

Seit etwa mitte April 2016 hängt sich mein PC nach kurzer Zeit im Spiel (nach etwa 5-10min) auf. 
der Bildschirm sowie Ton friert ein und nichts geht mehr außer die Reset-Taste oder 5 Sekunden den normalen Powerbutten betätigen.
Der Fehler ist erstmal bei Skyrim aufgetreten zieht sich allerdings seit dem durch jedes Spiel.
zb.: habe ich erst 50 Stunden Fallout4 spielen ohne Probleme, nun wollte ich nach den Problemen in Skyrim wieder damit anfangen aber hier nun das gleiche. (wodurch ich auf das problem gestoßen bin)

meines wissens nach habe ich die neusten Treiber kann aber nicht mehr genau sagen ob zu der zeit als der fehler erstmal aufgetreten ist twas an den treibern geändert hat.

hier nun meine bisherigen versuche das problem zu beheben:
-Skyrim komplett gelöscht
-Temperaturen mit afterburn überwacht (GPU max. 70°C und CPU max. 45°C)
-Festplatten mit HDTune überprüft
-mit glary utility Registry datein gelöscht
-im gehäuse versucht den Airflow zu verbessern (auch Grafikkarte in anderen steckplatz gesteckt.)
-älteren Treiber der Graka ausprobiert 

nichts hat geholfen daher bitte ich dringend um Hilfe


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Hast du irgendwas übertaktet? Da kann auch zu wenig CPU Spannung schuld sein. Probiere einfach mal ein BIOS  Reset. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thorkaz (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

danke für die schnelle antwort
bisher habe ich nichts übertaktet, da ich es noch nicht für notwendig hielt.

wie funktioniert ein bios reset?


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Auf dem Ranger sollte ein roter Knopf mit Reset oder ähnliches sein

Edit: unten links neben dem reset knopf. CLR_CMOS

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cameopower (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Hallo,

Registry Dateien löschen klingt ja abenteuerlich. Hast du das gemacht nachdem alle Spiele abstürzten oder schon nach dem ersten Absturz von Skyrim?

Ansonsten würde ich, wenn das BIOS-Reset nicht geholfen hat, erstmal vorschlagen zu schauen ob irgendwas in der Ereignisanzeige mitgeschnitten wurde. Also zum Zeitpunkt eines Crashs und auch nach dem Systemstart.

Ansonsten könntest du testen ob sich irgendwas an Hardware verabschiedet hat. Dazu bedienen wir uns der Nullmethode. Also Graka, einen RAM-Riegel raus, HDD(s) abklemmen (vorher ein Spiel zum Testen auf die SSD verschieben). Und dann testen. Wenn der Rechner abschmiert, den RAM-Riegel durch die Bänke testen. Wenns immer noch abschmiert das gleiche Spiel mit dem anderen Riegel. Wenns läuft, nach und nach die anderen Teile wieder einbauen.

Edit: Vorher könntest du noch einen Adware-Cleaner laden und schauen ob dir Adware das Leben schwer macht.


----------



## Thorkaz (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Ok also der bios reset hat nichts gebracht aber danke.

Musste grad erstmal suchen wo die ereignisanzeige ist und ja hier steht was und zwar zb bei kritisch ( wo ich mal annehme das damit der absturz gemeint ist) "kernel power"
ich weis nur nicht ob es was damit zu tun hat das ich den reset knopf benutze um den pc neu zu starten


----------



## Hansi92 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Probiere mal die neuesten Grafik  Treiber. Windows neu installieren könnte auch helfen

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cameopower (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Kernel Power ist dein Reset drücken. Das war sicherlicht unter System verbucht!? Gibt es irgendwas bei Anwendungen?

Windows neu installieren könnte helfen. Möglich dass ein Update quer schießt.


----------



## Thorkaz (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Also der neuste grafikkarten treiber ist drauf 
Bei anwendungen in ereignisanzeige stehen ein zwei sachen irgend was wo die quelle wmi ist

Und bei system wiederholt sich scheinbar 
Treiber acpi hat eine ungültige id für untergeornetes gerät 5


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

1. schau mal ob im bios zufällig der oc mode eingeschaltet ist - also das das board selber übertaktet 
2. ansonsten mal den ram testen mit memtest86
3. prime laufen lassen
4. benchmark z.b. unigen oder 3dmark laufen lassen

wann von den punkten 2-4 hast du freeze?  

wie wärs mit nem upgrade auf windoof 10?


----------



## Icedaft (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Bei der Installation des BS auf die SSD die HDD abgeklemmt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre2525dld (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Hatte mal ein ähnliches problem. Grafikkarte war kaputt, schonmal mit heaven benchmark probiert was rauskommt? Ob sich der pc abschaltet oder wieder nur einfriert?


----------



## Thorkaz (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

@mrbizeps1001 
Ok das werd ich mal machen nur kurz noch ne frage
Den memtest muss ich 12 stunden machen oder? (Hab ich mal gelesen) und mit prime meinst du bestimmt prime 95
3D mark hab ich schon durchlaufen lassen bei den ersten malen is er hängen geblieben aber nach zwei oder drei anläufen hat er funktioniert 

@icedaft 
Zu dem zeitpunkt als ich das betriebssystem aufgespielt habe hatte ich nur die ssd die hdd kam erst etwas später

@andre2525dld
Den heaven benchmark werd ich dann mal mit probieren


----------



## Thorkaz (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab bitte um HILFE!!!*

Jetzt hat sich die Art des aufhängens, zumindest in diesem Versuch geändert. 
Und zwar kann ich keinerlei eingaben weder mit gamingcontroller, Tastatur noch Maus machen aber der pc selbst läuft weiter das heißt konkret in Fallout 4 läuft mein Charakter immer weiter (mittlerweile nur noch gegen eine Mauer) und der ton läuft auch immer weiter, ich rede auch nicht nur von einer Passage sondern von: einfach immer weiter

Bitte helft mir ich will doch nur zocken xD

Edit: nach dem ich alle Engabegeräte entfernt habe hat er sich komplett aufgehangen


----------



## Icedaft (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Welchen Gamingcontroller (Maus, Tastatur etc.) hast Du den drangehängt ? Ich hatte früher Probleme dererlei Art, wenn ich bei meinem Logitech Wingman den Modus nicht richtig eingestellt hatte. Spricht imho irgendwie für Probleme mit einem defekten USB-Anschluss eines Peripheriegerätes oder mit Treiberproblemen desselben.


----------



## Thorkaz (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Ich habe einen sabertooth gaming controller von razer 
Und eine tastatur maus kombi von trust (günstig) 
Hab auch schon getrennt von einander versucht  aber das problem bleibt und neue treiber konnte ich nicht entdecken 
Wie könnte ich die usb ports überprüfen

Edit: könnte auch das netzteil defekt sein? Da fände ich es nur komisch das der fehler erst nach 10 min auftritt


----------



## ifrflyer (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Letztes BIOS drauf?
Scheint mir bei diesem MB besonders wichtig zu sein.
Hat dieses Jahr schon 4 x Update bekommen.


----------



## Thorkaz (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Das werde ich dann mal nachschauen


----------



## Thorkaz (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

So ich habe nun das bios auf den neusten stand gebracht was leider nix gebracht hat
Und um software auszuschließen habe ich auch windows 7 komplett neu installiert also wird es wohl ein hardware defekt sein 
Kann man mir ein paar tipps geben wie ich vorgehen sollte um heraus zu finden was defekt ist

Edit: Der PC ist jetzt auch im normal betrieb abgestürzt.


----------



## Thorkaz (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Ok ich habe mit Prime95 Small FFTs getestet und mit HWMonitor die temperaturen überwacht
Die Temperaturen gehen max auf 67°C in der regel aber ca. 65-66
Wenn ich den Test stoppe hängt sich der Pc auf 
Was bedeutet das jetzt für mich


----------



## flotus1 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Ich muss nochmal nachhaken: was kam denn beim Memtest86+ raus? Und mit welchen Frequenzen läuft dein RAM?


----------



## Thorkaz (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Oh achja das mach ich und geb bis morgen bericht ab wie lange muss man den machen 12h oder?


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*



Thorkaz schrieb:


> Oh achja das mach ich und geb bis morgen bericht ab wie lange muss man den machen 12h oder?



je länger desto besser aber fürs erste reicht auch mal einen stunde zum kurztest

die Temps von der CPU sind gut - allerdings scheint es ein problem bei lastwechsel zu geben

kannst mal probieren die vcore und nb spannung manuell zu fixieren bzw Stromsparmechanismen aus zu machen und schauen ob der PC beim beenden von Prime immernoch crashed

Wenn defekt tippe ich auf Board oder Netzteil - hast du ein anderes Netzteil was mal zu testen herhalten könnte?


----------



## Thorkaz (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Und auf welchen wert soll ich die fixieren
Und was ist nb

Der memtest läuft jetzt


----------



## Thorkaz (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Der memtest86 läuft jetzt seit 7 1/2 stunden und ist beim 4. Durchgang 

Kein fehler


----------



## flotus1 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Dann kannst du das auch beenden. Mehr als einen Durchgang braucht es nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thorkaz (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Na wenigstens das erste ausgeschlossen xD
Wie finde ich raus ob es netzteil oder mainboard ist denn das dürfte wohl das wahrscheinlichste sein oder die cpu selbst

Edit:ich habe leider kein zweites netzteil
Und auf welche werte soll ich das bios umstellen momentan ist alles auf auto


----------



## Thorkaz (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Kann mir bitte jemand ein paar einstellungen schreiben


----------



## arbiterhand (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: PC stürzt immer ab*

Würde hier aufs Mainboard tippen, da die Abstürze ja scheinbar teilweise auch nur einzelne Bereiche wie zB den USB Hub betreffen. Würde das Netzteil das Problem sein, sollte es sich anders bemerkbar machen...deutet auch der Lastwechsel bei Prime95 drauf hin. 

Günstiger Versuch, den du noch tätigen könntest: Nimm einen der RAM Riegel raus und steck den verbleibenden in einen Slot, der bisher nicht genutzt wurde. Ich weiß, dass MEMtest nix ergeben hat, die Praxis zeigt aber, dass die manchmal trotzdem zickig sind. Außerdem kostet das nix.

Im Bios würde ich die Einstellungen generell auf Auto lassen, guck nur mal, ob sowas wie Stromsparmodi etc. aktiviert ist und deaktiviere es ggf.


----------

